# Forget Loch Ness — Storr Lochs Monster Ruled Ancient Scotland



## News Bot (Sep 8, 2016)

The Storr Lochs Monster was a 13-foot-long reptile that ruled the seas 170 million years ago.

*Published On:* 07-Sep-16 04:01 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

